# Pipe for Cigars trade



## ScottyB

I recently sent @OneStrangeOne a couple of my pipes for evaluation, in order to bolster my meager cigar stash. Nathan sent me a plethora of fine smokes to complete the deal. Needless to say, I am absolutely thrilled with these beautiful sticks he sent! I even bought a new tupper specifically for this group.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Now that's a load of dang fine cigars. Glad you got what you were looking for. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I knew this was going to be good but wow.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Dran

Nicely done @OneStrangeOne!


----------



## ScottyB

Being the old noob that I am, I have never had a single one of these. Nathan sent me a list and I've been looking them all up. I know that the unbanded corona is a Yellowcake, but I'm still not sure what the box pressed Beli with the yellow foot band is - it doesn't seem to be on the list. Any ideas?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Crowned heads yellow rose? Maybe?

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> Crowned heads yellow rose? Maybe?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Bingo! Actually I just found it LOL.


----------



## Piper

Scotty, those must have been some nice pipes you sent Nathan. Enjoy!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Nice line up there. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Piper said:


> Scotty, those must have been some nice pipes you sent Nathan. Enjoy!


I agree with this statement!

And that is a fine collection of cigars you have received!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ScottyB said:


> I recently sent @OneStrangeOne a couple of my pipes for evaluation, in order to bolster my meager cigar stash. Nathan sent me a plethora of fine smokes to complete the deal. Needless to say, I am absolutely thrilled with these beautiful sticks he sent! I even bought a new tupper specifically for this group.


Glad it worked out! Enjoy!


----------



## msmith1986

Good stuff right there.


----------

